# Driving Nails and Staples



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

I am working for a friend that is doing a remodel for his daughter . This house has a lot of rough sawn oak and other extremely hard lumber as studs and other framing members. 

It makes nailing up boxes and driving staples extremely difficult to almost impossible. Are there any trade secrets to driving staples and nailing up boxes. Sometimes the box nails only go halfway and then just fold up and staples if I am lucky may go 3/4 of the way in before just folding up.

Problems like this is why I HATE RESIDENTAL ELECTRICAL WORK.

THANKS


LC


----------



## Rochsolid (Aug 9, 2012)

Screw everything, and use #3 straps?


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

Vaseline on the tip of the nails or staples
use this old trick a lot:laughing:


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

I did give serious thought about screwing boxes and I also thought about the Vaseline thing but I just was not sure .

THANKS

LC


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

I like these for hard wood and the chip board on TGIs


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

randas said:


> I like these for hard wood and the chip board on TGIs


I second those, regular staples didn't work in my mom's 120 year old house. Had to sharpen my auger bit 4 times and twisted off one.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I have a hard time with old lumber and trusses especially, too. Hand staple gun , a couple whacks.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Rochsolid said:


> Screw everything, and use #3 straps?


Or #3 straps and short carpenters nails.


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

The staple gun is probably the quickest way and expect every other staple to fold. For the box, if you really can't bang it in, use screws.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

for boxes i often use this with the lightest load and backer washers
very fast and solid.
http://www.tools-plus.com/ramset-mastershot.html

the only thing is it tends to scare the hell out of the customers and their pets:laughing:


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

A ramset for nailing boxes to wood, never thought I'd see that! I like your ingenuity. :thumbup:


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

had to many of the old houses here are hardwood framed!
for stapling if the vasilene doesn't work its straps and ramset
ive seen some beams that were harder than concrete

hey svh19044 we are on the opposite corner of the state (huh small world aint it)


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

These work great and you'll need them for any AFIC circuits....sheet rock screws for all boxes period. Old houses will make you a better sparky nothing is ever the same, I started out doing them 30+ yrs ago thank my lucky starts my master was a master of them. Wish I was there bud I have dozens of tricks for them bstds :laughing:...gotta love that 100 year old dust too......bet you got that coalminer look going on.


----------



## Hack Work (Dec 29, 2013)

Screw boxes and tywrap the romex.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

Cut in old works and fish the cables. 

So not practical. :laughing:


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Chicken Steve ! Where are you ?

How about new lyrics to Abilene ... Vaseline ?

:laughing:


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Chicken Steve ! Where are you ?

How about new lyrics to Abilene ... Vaseline ?

:laughing: 

Something like .... Vaseline , Vaseline , slippiest stuff I've ever seen ...........


C'mon, you can do it !


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

RGH said:


> These work great and you'll need them for any AFIC circuits....sheet rock screws for all boxes period. Old houses will make you a better sparky nothing is ever the same, I started out doing them 30+ yrs ago thank my lucky starts my master was a master of them. Wish I was there bud I have dozens of tricks for them bstds :laughing:...gotta love that 100 year old dust too......bet you got that coalminer look going on.


I used to buy those when I had a couple of guys working for me that couldn't be left alone for more than a minute or two. Their dummy proof. No way the guys could drive them in too tight. 

Anybody who exclusively uses laborers and helpers for their work force should look into only letting the hired hands use these.


----------



## flashmn (Mar 29, 2007)

Instead of using vaseline. Rub the nails or screws with a bar of soap. They go in a lot easier.


----------



## Ink&Brass (Nov 6, 2013)

MHElectric said:


> I used to buy those when I had a couple of guys working for me that couldn't be left alone for more than a minute or two. Their dummy proof. No way the guys could drive them in too tight.
> 
> Anybody who exclusively uses laborers and helpers for their work force should look into only letting the hired hands use these.


This made be laugh for some reason, only because the other first year I work with claims he only works efficiently with the plastic kind, so my boss buys him the metal ones as punishment/jokes all the time.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Screws don't always work either! Twisted several off and some just stripped out where the bit goes in. It takes extra time, but sometimes it's better to keep a drilled chucked up with a small bit, then use your impact to install the screws.

The insulated/double nail staples work good too, but sometimes even those will bend on you.

My Dad taught me the trick about rubbing the threads of screws in a bar of soap years ago, before cordless drills!:thumbsup:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

8x3/4 screws should be sweet.


----------

